# Spool for romex



## Texaselectrical (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm wiring a large home and getting ready to pull home runs on Monday. Has anyone here ever built something like a spool for 250 foot rolls. I would like to build 5 of them and mount them on a pipe some how to make the home runs easier. I have a pretty good Idea in my head just looking for more input. Thanks in advance for all the input


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

Texaselectrical said:


> I'm wiring a large home and getting ready to pull home runs on Monday. Has anyone here ever built something like a spool for 250 foot rolls. I would like to build 5 of them and mount them on a pipe some how to make the home runs easier. I have a pretty good Idea in my head just looking for more input. Thanks in advance for all the input


Not a spool but a rack with 2x4s That hangs from the ceiling


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

JmanAllen said:


> Not a spool but a rack with 2x4s That hangs from the ceiling


A rough drawing of it. 


Yes I have crazy good drawing skills I know


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

We use these:


----------



## Texaselectrical (Jul 17, 2011)

I have several of those and several made with 2x8s the wire fits right on. Was just looking for maybe a better idea I have a cart that holds a thousand foot spool and would like to use that to hold 4 or 5 "spools" of romex


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> We use these:


Never could bring myself to buy those when I can make something that will work just as well from scrap laying around the job.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

JmanAllen said:


> Never could bring myself to buy those when I can make something that will work just as well from scrap laying around the job.


I just use my dads. He got 2 with the truck he filled up and bought off his boss when the company closed. :thumbup:


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> I just use my dads. He got 2 with the truck he filled up and bought off his boss when the company closed. :thumbup:


Hey can't beat something like that.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

JmanAllen said:


> Hey can't beat something like that.


Not at all. It was a 12' box truck too :thumbsup:
Was almost 10 years ago now and are just start ing to retire some of the ladders. 4 4'. 3 6'. 2 8'. 1 12'. 24and 28' extension. And scaffolding. He may have taken 2 trips with the truck, I'm not sure. I was pretty little!


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I can't believe you guys actually buy those plastic wrapped bags of Romex. You can't just order rolls and throw 3 of them on a scrap piece of 3/4 EMT resting on a rack a tiers?

The one time that my old boss sent us a few of those "romex bags" we sent them right back and told him to get real(reel?).


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

I have only used 250' rolls. Easier to keep track of how much you are using where, easier to move around and whatnot. To each their own.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a couple of these and they work pretty good

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Romex-Elect...870?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35af4b5a8e


----------



## Teaspoon (Jan 10, 2009)

electricalwiz said:


> I have a couple of these and they work pretty good
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Romex-Elect...870?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35af4b5a8e










These work well for me. (wire wheel)


----------



## ceb58 (Feb 14, 2009)

mbednarik said:


> I have only used 250' rolls. Easier to keep track of how much you are using where, easier to move around and whatnot. To each their own.


 That's fine but running a bunch of home runs the 1000 ft spool is the way to go. Less waste on wire.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/wire-dispenser-47667/


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

ceb58 said:


> That's fine but running a bunch of home runs the 1000 ft spool is the way to go. Less waste on wire.


I don't rope everyday so I might not be the best authority on the subject. To me it would seem like the coils would be cheaper in the long run. Less handling time and less waste. It's the same in commercial work. I've done both 500' and 5000' reels of 10 and 12 on jobs. There is a reason 99% are using 500' reels.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

knowshorts said:


> I don't rope everyday so I might not be the best authority on the subject. To me it would seem like the coils would be cheaper in the long run. Less handling time and less waste. It's the same in commercial work. I've done both 500' and 5000' reels of 10 and 12 on jobs. There is a reason 99% are using 500' reels.


We use mostly 1000's with cable and lots of 2500's for single conductors, less waste.

Either way you have to handle the products.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Teaspoon said:


> These work well for me. (wire wheel)


We use the same product. Except the one we use can dispense wire from both sides. Works great. Spendy but, worth it.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

This was good.:laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

ceb58 said:


> That's fine but running a bunch of home runs the 1000 ft spool is the way to go. Less waste on wire.


I've used plenty of both, no difference.


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

I always used 250 footers just easier to setup and move around. 









Also love this wire wheel it is so smooth and doesnt get hung up like some of the the homemade wooden ones.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

BBQ said:


> We use mostly 1000's with cable and lots of 2500's for single conductors, less waste.
> 
> Either way you have to handle the products.


I am sorry, I meant 2500'. I guess that shows how often I use them. I have no intentions of getting in a pissing match, but I still cant see how the larger reels are better. And produce less waste. So you pull a ton of home runs off of 2500' reels. Say you got 150' left on each reel. Now you are lugging around big ass reels and a big ass cart in rooms branching off of the home runs. Set up is a 2 man job with the larger reels. 

But back to romex. The job is over. You have 4 1000' reels with say 85' left on them. What do you do? Leave them on the reel? Pull them off and recoil them? With the 250' coils, it's easy, throw the coil in the truck drive off. No additional labor and no waste.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

We used to take 2 2x4's and make a T. If that makes sense then used romex to make a tapered edge for the wire to rest on much like the awesome picture posted by the dude a couple reply's back. always worked for us. Then we would hang the spinner off the header above the door...... etc:thumbsup: That was our Resi improvising.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

JmanAllen said:


> A rough drawing of it.
> 
> 
> Yes I have crazy good drawing skills I know


This is exactly what I mean


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Vintage Sounds said:


> I can't believe you guys actually buy those plastic wrapped bags of Romex. You can't just order rolls and throw 3 of them on a scrap piece of 3/4 EMT resting on a rack a tiers?
> 
> The one time that my old boss sent us a few of those "romex bags" we sent them right back and told him to get real(reel?).


Bought one of those coils from Home Depot once (super price). Never again

However, just wait, our manufacturers will someday copy the States (all under the guise of being environmentally friendly)


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

knowshorts said:


> I don't rope everyday so I might not be the best authority on the subject. To me it would seem like the coils would be cheaper in the long run. Less handling time and less waste. It's the same in commercial work. I've done both 500' and 5000' reels of 10 and 12 on jobs. There is a reason 99% are using 500' reels.


Here the 1000' roll even cost a little bit more the 4 250' roll. Granted not much but we only get the 250' rolls


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I just pull it out of the middle like I do for a coil of MC cable. I dont see the advantage of building something.
If you are roping a job, I wouldn't think anyone would care about how it looks anyway.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

jrannis said:


> I just pull it out of the middle like I do for a coil of MC cable. I dont see the advantage of building something.
> If you are roping a job, I wouldn't think anyone would care about how it looks anyway.


Its a lot less work to have the reel spin, rather then pull from the middle.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Celtic said:


> Its a lot less work to have the reel spin, rather then pull from the middle.


Maybe it would be easy to pull it with a swivel than to rotate the entire coil.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

jrannis said:


> I just pull it out of the middle like I do for a coil of MC cable. I dont see the advantage of building something.
> If you are roping a job, I wouldn't think anyone would care about how it looks anyway.


I will just assume this is a bad troll attempt.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MIKEFLASH said:


> I always used 250 footers just easier to setup and move around.
> 
> View attachment 21284
> 
> ...


I would really hate to see a roll of romex every day.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> I will just assume this is a bad troll attempt.


Just saying that its all required to be covered up anyway. So whats the difference if the entry level wiring method looks like crap.


----------



## Ontariojer (May 19, 2011)

Around here we can get 75m on a reel.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

I haven't wired a house for 5 years. 

The way I do it is set a coil at each hr location and roll out enough to make it to the panel. 

Start at farthest one and catch the other ones on the way to the panel. 

Sometimes you will end up with 20+ cables getting pulled at one time. 

Work your way back stapling as you go.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

walkerj said:


> I haven't wired a house for 5 years.
> 
> The way I do it is set a coil at each hr location and roll out enough to make it to the panel.
> 
> ...


That sounds good but with the price of wire now its hard to have that many rolls on the job


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

jrannis said:


> Maybe it would be easy to pull it with a swivel than to rotate the entire coil.


You're not trying to re-invent the wheel, are ya?
:laughing:

Having the wire play off the reel smoothly results in two gains:

1 - its easier and faster to get off the reel and into drilled holes, across long distances, etc

2 - it looks professional and does not give the appearance that this is not your first time roping a home. 

Both the EI and the HO or GC will actually notice this and contrary to your belief that no one cares because its getting covered anyway...these folks do care.

It will reflect in how much scrutiny the EI gives the entire project - if it looks like crap, it probably is....splices will be made with that same callous attitude., circuits probably overloaded, 334.30 ignored, etc

The HO or GC will probably have you on the short of who to call for ANY sort of work in occupied buildings.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

walkerj said:


> I haven't wired a house for 5 years.
> 
> The way I do it is set a coil at each hr location and roll out enough to make it to the panel.
> 
> ...


I'll set 1000' reels at the panel and pull them out to their first location.

The rest of the reel goes for jumpers between boxes and lights...whats ever leftover goes to the next house for jumpers.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

walkerj said:


> I haven't wired a house for 5 years.
> 
> The way I do it is set a coil at each hr location and roll out enough to make it to the panel.
> 
> ...


Wiring 1000's of homes in my past, this is the only effective way to do it! 2nd flr is way easy and do 1st flr the same way!!

I havent roped in 6 yrs but cant imagine it has changed much


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Wondered if these would work?


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## Ninety (Jan 7, 2011)

I've used this model. The file photo says Carlon... and it's blue!!!








It works great. A huge benefit is that you don't need to nail it up or take it down. You can freely re-locate it anywhere with ease and it stays put on the floor. New construction or finished home.

If you will use it it's defiantly worth the money.


----------



## gotshokd666 (Oct 17, 2012)

Ninety said:


> I've used this model. The file photo says Carlon... and it's blue!!!
> It works great. A huge benefit is that you don't need to nail it up or take it down. You can freely re-locate it anywhere with ease and it stays put on the floor. New construction or finished home.
> 
> If you will use it it's defiantly worth the money.


Once saw s/b using that, been trying to find it ever since. You know where its sold, or a model #?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

With 250's I pull it from the center just like I do with with MC, and sometimes control cable. Deal with it.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

wcord said:


>



Is this a 500' spool? That would be awesome. Not as heavy as a 1000' and WAY better than open 250' spools.

I remember when THHN would come in boxes instead of spools.:jester: It's past time for them to start doing that with romex.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

220/221 said:


> I remember when THHN would come in boxes instead of spools.:jester: It's past time for them to start doing that with romex.


I remember when romex came in boxes. :thumbup:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

jrannis said:


> Just saying that its all required to be covered up anyway. So whats the difference if the entry level wiring method looks like crap.


He's just trolling.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

220/221 said:


> Is this a 500' spool? That would be awesome. Not as heavy as a 1000' and WAY better than open 250' spools.
> 
> I remember when THHN would come in boxes instead of spools.:jester: It's past time for them to start doing that with romex.


That one's a 250', but 500' is also available. You mean it's not common in your area?


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

knowshorts said:


> I am sorry, I meant 2500'. I guess that shows how often I use them. I have no intentions of getting in a pissing match, but I still cant see how the larger reels are better. And produce less waste. So you pull a ton of home runs off of 2500' reels. Say you got 150' left on each reel. Now you are lugging around big ass reels and a big ass cart in rooms branching off of the home runs. Set up is a 2 man job with the larger reels.
> 
> But back to romex. The job is over. You have 4 1000' reels with say 85' left on them. What do you do? Leave them on the reel? Pull them off and recoil them? With the 250' coils, it's easy, throw the coil in the truck drive off. No additional labor and no waste.


Have only done a couple whole home rewires.

I do my home runs with the larger rolls and when one gets low I use it for going between outlets. When they get really small pierces I use them for pigtails in boxes. Maybe I am too cheap. LOL

But I don't do new construction I only do service calls and rewires. Once and a while an electric service.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Vintage Sounds said:


> That one's a 250', but 500' is also available. You mean it's not common in your area?


I've only seen the 1000's. At 80 pounds, they are a little cumbersome when full. I'm thinking that a 500 would lay nicely in a crate and pretty much spool off with ease.  I HATE ****ing around with 250' rolls.


----------



## Ninety (Jan 7, 2011)

gotshokd666 said:


> Once saw s/b using that, been trying to find it ever since. You know where its sold, or a model #?


http://www.amazon.com/Carlon-Wire-Spool-Dispenser/product-reviews/B000KKHKLM
It says it comes with the stud and the floor bracket.

An old ET thread says Lowe's had them too.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I use 1000 ft rolls on new build roughs, 250' coils on rewire/small jobs.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

220/221 said:


> Is this a 500' spool? That would be awesome. Not as heavy as a 1000' and WAY better than open 250' spools.
> 
> I remember when THHN would come in boxes instead of spools.:jester: It's past time for them to start doing that with romex.


Is that 12 wire with a 14 ground?


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> Is that 12 wire with a 14 ground?



Is _what_ 12 wire with a 14 ground?


----------

